# New "CAMO"?????????



## HT2 (Sep 26, 2004)

How often do you purchase "NEW CAMO"??????? :


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't vote because I only buy it when it's on a close-out! I save a good deal of money that way and the deer can't tell I'm cheap either!!!!


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 26, 2004)

I buy cammo when they put it out on the CLEARANCE rack .. I dont think that it does much good any way


----------



## leadoff (Sep 26, 2004)

I voted hardly ever.  My entire camo clothing selection consists of a Columbia jacket, Liberty camo overalls, a pair of camo drawstring pants, a bug tamer suit, and my lucky hunting hat!

The jacket was a birthday gift. I bought the Liberty camo overalls about three years ago and the camo drawstring pants about five years ago.  (I was looking for camo that I could quicky slip on over my pants after work on the way to the woods.)  I bought a bug suit a few weeks ago.  If anyone has been outside lately, you can figure out why!  I have had my lucky hunting hat since I was twelve.  It is the one on my head in my avatar.  I don't go to the woods without it!


----------



## HT2 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Thought I was the only one.......*

I usually buy a set every two or three years.....

Usually when the color starts fadin' a bit......

That stuff is just way to high to purchase every year...... :speechles


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2004)

Bout every 3 years or so I buy some.. I always pick up something at the end of the year though thats on clearance, like a shirt or something..


----------



## Thedawghouse (Sep 26, 2004)

When I can't fit into them any more.  I have been buying new pants about every year until this season.  I went on a diet and have all kinds of clothes & camo to wear now.  I try to catch it on sale when I do buy new anyway and get some as christmas gifts.  I picked up camo sweat shirts and T-shirts at the Perry Buckarama for $5 each and A new pair of overalls for $20..that's all I'll buy for this year.  New patterns don't really effect me much since most of the time I hunt in BDU's anyway.  Since the new digital Camo will be issued to all troops soon, the old BDU's should be cheap and every surplus store will have it pilled to the roof.


----------



## 7 Mag (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been buying 1 new set every year for the past five years: Pants, Long Sleeve Tee Shirt, Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt. Now I'll adjust to 1 set every other year. I use to use what I had until it all got faded out to bad and would have to but 3-4 sets at one time but doing it that way was way to expensive. This way, it's not bad and I've always got fresh camo.


----------



## GH22 (Sep 27, 2004)

My favorite camo shirt is the one I wore this past weekend.  My dad bought it before I was born (I'm 23) and it's the most comfortable shirt. It's the old simple pattern and that shirt is awesome.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Well...*

I voted every year, but that's because I'm with Woody's Janitor & DanSmith.  I find some on sale every year.  I've got some pretty weird lookin' patterns that I've picked up at bargain prices.  I admit to having some favorites, but they are seldom on sale.


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 27, 2004)

I voted hardly ever but this maybe the year to replentish my wardrobe. Went out and bought a new pair of britches and a shirt.....would like to add to it. Will see as the season goes on. I got enough to make it so its not a priority.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 27, 2004)

2 to 3 sets every year...........


----------



## Gumpond (Sep 27, 2004)

I buy it when it wears out.   Most of the time it just don't.   Buy good stuff and it lasts.    But man I hate it when it gets a stain..  I guess you have to rename it?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm cheap  

I have been wearing the same 2 pairs of Carhart green pants and 2 pairs of camo jeans for a long long time! I darken the jeans up every year with some Ritz Dye, I've used Dark Green and Dark Brown. Looks funny but they work  

Hntrchk bought me a nice camo shirt for Christmas 2 years ago. Everything else is 5 years+.

Except my caps. I have a bunch of caps and wear a fresh 1 on each hunt.


----------



## Glen (Sep 27, 2004)

*Hardly ever*

I do buy hats because they start to shtink real good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2004)

I voted every couple of years, but if I find it on clearance I will buy it.

Jim


----------



## mpowell (Sep 28, 2004)

only reason i buy more camo is just to have more.  i don't buy it based on paterns, per se.


----------



## dave (Sep 28, 2004)

*When Wal-Mart*

changes the yellow tag to a red tag. Usually around Jan 1. 

And when BP has a good sale, like the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 28, 2004)

when there is agood deal on closeouts


----------

